# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box  مشكل فك شفرة c1-01 على ub box

## alaa_day

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله هل c1-01 مدعومة في فك الشفرة على ub ?

----------

